# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  camera HC-300 πως στέλνει sms ??

## thanasisHP

Kαλημερα σας και καλό πασχα.

Αγόρασα μια κάμερα-παγίδα την HC-300 και της έβαλα κάρτα μνήμης και καινουρια κάρτα cosmote με μονάδες μεσα,,

την ενεργοποίησα και μέσα σε ενα cd που έχει έβαλα το e-mail μου και το κινητό μου και πάτησα save και load
όμως δεν στέλνει τις φώτο που αποθηκεύει κανονικά.

νομίζω οτι δεν περνούν οι ρυθμίσεις απο το προγραμμα στην συσκευή,, έχετε καμια ιδέα σχετικά ?



ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mikemtb

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!  😊
Η κάρτα Πώς ξέρεις ότι έχει κάνει register στο δίκτυο? 
Στειλτης ένα απλό μυνημα, θα παραδοθεί?
Η κάρτα αυτή μπορεί να στείλει mms? Για δοκίμασε από κάποιο κινητό...

Edit:  αναφέρεις ότι έβαλες και το mail σου. Την έχεις ρυθμίσει να στέλνει και mail μαζί με το mms? 
Βάλε κανα screenshot με τις αναλογες ρυθμίσεις μπας και βοηθήσει κάποιος.
Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## thanasisHP

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστω για την απάντηση.

την κάρτα την αγόρασα σήμερα και την φόρτισα,, έκανα και μια κλήση σε ένα τηλέφωνο με αυτή.


μαλλον θέλει να ενεργοποιήσω και τα mms και τα e-mail, θα το κάνω και ελπίζω ότι θα στρώσει.

----------


## thanasisHP

ενεργοποίησα τα mms και τα e-mail αλλά δεν εστειλε τίποτε.

ίσως στειλει ενα mms μόνο τα μεσάνυχτα δεν ξέρω.

σκαναρησα τις οδηγειες και τις ρυθμίσεις που έχω κάνει σε φωτογραφίες.

οδηγειες 001.jpgοδηγειες 002.jpgcamera 1.jpgcamera 2.jpgcamera 3.jpg

----------


## andreasmon

Κοίτα εδώ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjwesfnGi70
ίσως βρεις άκρη...

----------

thanasisHP (03-04-18)

----------


## thanasisHP

το κατάφερε αυτός στο βίντεο αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι έκανε με το command prompt ?

----------


## thanasisHP

αντί για auto επέλεξα το manual και μου δινει την επιλογή να αλλάξω το gprs και το server 

οδηγειες5.jpgαλλά πιο είναι το σωστό ? στην αυτόματη επιλεγείς το cosmote αλλά όπως φαίνεται δεν έχει την 
σωστή διεύθυνση του cosmote, και σαν παραδειγμα έχει μόνο έναν server στην αργεντινή.

αυτός στο βίντεο αλλαξε την διεύθυνση με την σωστή μέσω του command prompt 
στην Αμερική όμως. που θα βρω τις σωστές διευθύνσεις ?

----------


## thanasisHP

> το κατάφερε αυτός στο βίντεο αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τι έκανε με το command prompt ?




τελικά ακολούθησα τις οδηγείες του βίντεο και οκ !!!! :Smile:  δουλεύει, στέλνει και mms και e-mail.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> τελικά ακολούθησα τις οδηγείες του βίντεο και οκ !!!! δουλεύει, στέλνει και mms και e-mail.



Μπράβο φίλε μου. 
Το RTFM έγινε WTFV  :Wink:  
Τα mms τη χρέωση έχουν?
Συμφέρει τελικά ή καλύτερα με email?

----------


## Thelmaoutekan

Καλησπέρα εχω αγοράσει την HC-800M εχω κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και τα mms λειτουργούν άψογα αλλα ειναι ασύμφορο προσπαθώ να κανω να στέλνει mail και δεν μπορω με τπτ, μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε; 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Thelmaoutekan

> τελικά ακολούθησα τις οδηγείες του βίντεο και οκ !!!! δουλεύει, στέλνει και mms και e-mail.




Καλησπέρα εχω αγοράσει την HC-800M εχω κάνει κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και τα mms λειτουργούν άψογα αλλα ειναι ασύμφορο προσπαθώ να κανω να στέλνει mail και δεν μπορω με τπτ, μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε; 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## nestoras

Χρειαζεται να φτιαξεις app password και να περασεις αυτον τον κωδικο στην καμερα αντι για τον κανονικο κωδικό του λογαριασμού σου.

Δες εδω οδηγιες για gmail:

https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/185833?hl=en

----------


## geozafi19

Για σας, έχω αγοράσει την hc 300m. Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να στέλνει και mms και email? Μέχρι στιγμής έχω καταφέρει να δουλέψει μόνο με email ανιχνεύοντας κίνηση και όχι οπότε θέλω εγώ να μου στηλει φοτο. Σας ευχαριστώ..

----------


## thanasisHP

> Για σας, έχω αγοράσει την hc 300m. Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί να στέλνει και mms και email? Μέχρι στιγμής έχω καταφέρει να δουλέψει μόνο με email ανιχνεύοντας κίνηση και όχι οπότε θέλω εγώ να μου στηλει φοτο. Σας ευχαριστώ..



Aν θες να σου στελνει με sms φωτο οταν θες εσυ και μονο οταν θες εσυ 
βαζεις μονωτική ταινια εμπρος απο τον ανοιχνευτη κινησης και τον αδρανοποιεις έτσι.

μετα στελνει φωτο μονο με sms δικο σου.

----------


## MKjsjshidjdhd

Καλησπερα έχω μια κάμερα HC 300M  έφτιαξα όλες τις ρυθμίσεις όπως έπρεπε έβαλα στην κάρτα SIM ίντερνετ έφτιαξα τα EMAIL αλλά δν μου στέλνει φωτογραφίες στο EMAIL

----------


## tao

> τελικά ακολούθησα τις οδηγείες του βίντεο και οκ !!!! δουλεύει, στέλνει και mms και e-mail.



Καλησπέρα αγόρασα την ίδια κάμερα μπορείς να μου πεις τι ρυθμίσεις έκανες γιατί εγώ δεν τα κατάφερα

----------

